# Degree Attestation



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello,

I'm sorry if this has already been answered. If so, please guide me to the necessary discussion on the forum.

I have a strange issue. Have been in the UAE for over a year now on a RAK Resident Visa. As RAK doesn't require attested degree certificates, mine were never attested initially. 

That said, i am now being transferred to a Dubai Visa, and for that we need my educational certificates attested. My confusion is as follows:

I am a Pakistani National, but my graduate / post graduate education was completed in UK, hence my degree certificates are from there. Can anybody guide me on how i can go about getting them attested? Will i need to send them to UK or to a relevant authority in Pakistan? Also, who gets to attest them (the university, a notary public in UK / Pakistan, the counselate)?

I am based in Dubai, so I'd be grateful if somebody could refer me to a reliable service (not too pricey) that i can outsource my attestations to.

Thanks in advance for all the help.

Ahayat


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea as to what the process should be for you

However, in case you are interested, our company has used someone in the past for attestations in India. He may be able to guide you or guide you to a proper agency

Mr. Bhatia. Rose Document Clearing Service – Karama opposite Sunrise Supermarket

I will PM his cell number to you just in case you decide to give him a call

Just realised that I can't PM you. Posting the number here but hopefully a moderator can delete it as I don't want to put an unsuspecting third party's number on a public forum


----------



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, thanks a bunch! Have got it down, you can delete the number if you want now..  

I'll give him a call soon. Cheers!





rsinner said:


> I have no idea as to what the process should be for you
> 
> However, in case you are interested, our company has used someone in the past for attestations in India. He may be able to guide you or guide you to a proper agency
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ahayat said:


> Hey, thanks a bunch! Have got it down, you can delete the number if you want now..
> 
> I'll give him a call soon. Cheers!


If you could also delete the number from the quoted message in your post


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> If you could also delete the number from the quoted message in your post


I have removed the numbers in both the original and quoted posts. :mod:

-


----------



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

haha thank you Elphaba.. i was just scratching my head wondering where the 'edit' button was.. 

cheers!




Elphaba said:


> I have removed the numbers in both the original and quoted posts. :mod:
> 
> -


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I have removed the numbers in both the original and quoted posts. :mod:
> 
> -


Thanks Elphaba


----------

